# Am I crazy wanting a hardtail?



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm starting to question myself about wanting a hardtail. I have spent the last 4 years on my Rumblefish 29er trail bike. Have been thinking that a hardtail would be fun and fast but not sure if my body will be up for the beating any more. Most of my riding is on asphalt commuting back and forth to work but when I get a chance I like to get off the paved and onto the trails. Nothing really knarly but I like to ride some chunk and flowy single track. I'm a one bike guy and want to keep it that way, just wondering if my hankering for a Superfly 6 should be adjusted to a Fuel EX 8? Opinions please.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't think it's crazy to want a HT. But for full disclosure, a HT is my primary bike. I recently bought my wife the full suspension bike that she's been wanting for years. After cleaning and maintaining it (bought it used) I gave it a thorough test ride. As I was riding it I thought to myself "wow, this is a really nice bike! shame it's not my size, maybe I should look for the same thing one size larger for myself".

Then I climbed back onto my HT .... less than 100 meters down the trail I smiled and said "ah, never mind!".

I agree with your "one bike" philosophy. But for a season get a HT and ride both back to back and sell the one that begins to collect dust in the garage.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

I am 59 and have broken my back and have compressed disks. All my bikes are HT and I love them. Am looking at new fatties and rode a Bucksaw and could not stand the full squish! It was weird to me. Could I get used to it? Probably. I feel like a bike has to really make me smile the first time I get on it. All the bikes I have did just that. They feel more alive I think. I can climb better and handle the HT better. 

All of us "Old Guys" that I ride with are on HT bikes. One young gun(49) in the group has a full squish but with his previous injury's he needs one. That being said he has said he misses his HT at times. 

I say not crazy at all. All personal preference

"I agree with your "one bike" philosophy. But for a season get a HT and ride both back to back and sell the one that begins to collect dust in the garage."

OH MY!!!! ^^^ You mean you can get rid of them? LOL


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

centershot said:


> I'm starting to question myself about wanting a hardtail. I have spent the last 4 years on my Rumblefish 29er trail bike. Have been thinking that a hardtail would be fun and fast but not sure if my body will be up for the beating any more. Most of my riding is on asphalt commuting back and forth to work but when I get a chance I like to get off the paved and onto the trails. Nothing really knarly but I like to ride some chunk and flowy single track. I'm a one bike guy and want to keep it that way, just wondering if my hankering for a Superfly 6 should be adjusted to a Fuel EX 8? Opinions please.


The crazy part would be the particular bike - Superfly 6 - if you like "chunk and flowy single track". A bike that's more slack and with shorter chainstays would make that more fun. The new Fuel lineup looks more fun than ever.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Hardtails are more fun.

And don't swallow the too old for hardtails line - or age will afflict you. 

Here's what I used for the World Solo 24 hour Champs a few years back.



Rigid singlespeed and it did ok, especially as everyone else was using gears and suspension. The only problem was that part of the course is also a DH course so that bit was somewhat more exciting than I like, especially in the dark.

I have my entry in for the 2017 StrathPuffer 24 Hour. It's a race which is run in the middle of winter on the edge of a Scottish mountain, and which gets some pretty wild weather, eg 80mph winds, blizzards (although the last few years have been milder).

I'll be riding a rigid singlespeed as usual, either this bike if it's sheet ice, or a fatbike if it's snow or mud.



*(Ignore the curly handlebars, it's just a preference  )


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lower back trouble moved me to full suspension in 97' last year I bought a hardtail in anticipation of doing some long non technical riding. This year I added a dropper Post and find it taking the place of my full suspension bike for most rides! Thanks to the dropper I no longer take those sudden violent jolts to my back. The way a light hardtail 29er moves out really makes my full sus'er feel slow.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Velobike you are a MONSTER! An Animal! I would die on my geared Flash or fatty. I totally agree with carverboy. I am also looking at droppers. What dropper do you have?

"The way a light hardtail 29er moves out really makes my full sus'er feel slow"


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

After a recent HT build I can confirm that, "hardtails are more fun" is entirely dependant on terrain. On some trails my AM HT made my legs feel that they were being beaten with hockey sticks. Other trails were pure joy. For me 130mm and up is more fun.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Have been full time on hard tails for the last 5 years, can't complain but sometimes wish for a full susser.

After owning skinny and fat hardtails the way to go (for me) is a plus full susser that I can ride year long but that will only happen if I win the Mega Millions.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

carverboy said:


> Lower back trouble moved me to full suspension in 97' last year I bought a hardtail in anticipation of doing some long non technical riding. This year I added a dropper Post and find it taking the place of my full suspension bike for most rides! Thanks to the dropper I no longer take those sudden violent jolts to my back. The way a light hardtail 29er moves out really makes my full sus'er feel slow.


I had back and neck trouble in 2000 that let me to FS bikes. Fatter tires have brought me back and I sold my last FS bike with no intension of going back.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

fishboy316 said:


> Velobike you are a MONSTER! An Animal! I would die on my geared Flash or fatty. I totally agree with carverboy. I am also looking at droppers. What dropper do you have?
> 
> "The way a light hardtail 29er moves out really makes my full sus'er feel slow"


I don't have a dropper. Less technology to go wrong.

No, I'm not a monster, just persistent. Not fast, just don't stop. Most people I beat it's because they spend too long stopped or in the pits. And single speeding is more technique than strength, although that comes as a bonus.

The biggest bonus is you can put together a really good bike for peanuts, have virtually no maintenance costs, and it's light to boot. Got anyone convinced yet?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

depends on use

around here even young guys get pumped and rattled arms on the downhills.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

Hmm...I have a Superfly (carbon) and a Rumblefish. Hardtail gets most of the action, but terrain and mood dictate when I use the FS. Being close to Moab, Sedona, Vegas, etc. it sure is nice having the squish in the back. Hardtail works but I feel much more beat up on that terrain. Smoother stuff I appreciate the light weight and efficient hardtail.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

You are not crazy. Just like any other bike, there are pros and cons. It all depends on how and where you ride. I have a long travel FS trail bike, a short travel FS Cross County bike and a HT. I bought the HT last and still enjoy it as much as the other two. They all dont see the same trails but get equal use. A HT is blast on the right trail.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Been riding a rigid SS 29er for more than 9 years. Haven't been on a suspended bike since.

I'm 56 and love the response I get from the bike. Lots of rock and tech in the Phoenix area also.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

No...


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

I bought the KS eten it was only 130 bucks and I was reluctant to spend more on my first dropper. I may get a lighter one down the rode but for now the eten has been great.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

OP I think yer absolutely nuts.

But trust me on this, I still feel like an Idiot for trading away my hard tail, 

May I have another please 

Seriously, your stronger now right ? I bet you ride more with your arse out of and above the saddle,,,that's Hard Tail riding,, Go For It I say !
Remember, when you die your money stays here LoL

N+1 Always

N=your current number of bikes


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm gona chime in and ask, why only 1 bike? That is such a boring way to go through life if you love the sport, N+1  It's nice to know you'll be commuting so pick the HT, much more efficient, lighter, but if you want to hit a bit of trail on the way home, then it's capable of it. If you know you're going to hit just the trails, grab the FS, have at it and enjoy yourself. Life is too short for such silly "rules" as only 1 bike. If you want a more compliant ride, consider Ti or maybe 650B+ to get that extra cush, it really does feel like you've got a soft-tail when running B+ on a 29er HT.

FYI, I'm poaching in here, still got a couple years to go, but close enough to feel the aches, longer to get warmed up etc. I have a almost full stable (no fat bike) rigid, HT 29"/B+, Short travel FS, long travel FS and it really makes life SO much better, yes one gets ridden more than the rest, but I have the others there to switch things up and keep things fun -_ going on a ride with someone or people you're trying to introduce to the sport, grab the rigid, it'll make you go slower and it'll make it a lot more interesting than riding the FS. Riding with someone/people who are into the sport, but skills not up to yours, grab the HT if they're on FS, grab the rigid if they're on HTs, it'll keep it fun and interesting for you and once again you won't as easily blast away from them_....... this goes for the rest of the stable.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I support the more than one bike and "it depends" camps, but it's also easier here because my wife's same height as I am. Age and spine are becoming a real problem but hard tail is still awesome for some riding. Fast is relative. Some places the Honzo's the fast ride and others it's the Remedy.

Many seem to drive to trail head almost exclusively. Part of my loving hard tail is riding to trail places 2 and 4 mi from home.

Not many dealers stock the super fun hard tails. A Honzo is probably the best bet for hands on. New production model is AL, but my LBS that has an Amazon store has a niche building up the steel Honzos as customs incl plus size - look up Trail This shop for a place that has two sweet custom Honzos ready to go.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm 46 and on a fully rigid Surly Krampus. I had back surgery when I was 30 due to degenerative disc disease. I like it, but I'm more road and cyclocross, so maybe just more comfortable as a transition bike.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

The formula for balance and harmony in bike ownership is (S-1) ≥ (N+1)

Where S is the number of bikes that would cause your partner to leave, and N is the number of bikes you own, thus so long as N+1 is less than S, buy the bike.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

Velobike said:


> The formula for balance and harmony in bike ownership is (S-1) ≥ (N+1)
> 
> Where S is the number of bikes that would cause your partner to leave, and N is the number of bikes you own, thus so long as N+1 is less than S, buy the bike.


My wife has more bikes than I do. p.s. everyone needs at least 1 hardtail (or rigid bike).


----------



## EndoanaJones (Oct 26, 2011)

Cirrus Bodyfloat seatpost (or some other) might be a good middle ground? I had a hardtail w a Thudbuster post before getting a full suspension bike. I'd still kinda like to have a hardtail too for gravel riding.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Velobike said:


> The formula for balance and harmony in bike ownership is (S-1) ≥ (N+1)
> 
> Where S is the number of bikes that would cause your partner to leave, and N is the number of bikes you own, thus so long as N+1 is less than S, buy the bike.


Nope harmony comes with the number 1


----------



## stunt-nutz (May 20, 2016)

Been running a ragley hardtail with a 160mm lyrik for the last 6 years. I put big brakes on and have ran up to 2.75 in rubber. Love this bike for all types of riding

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Hardtail as long as the frame is carbon. Its easier on your bones. I love my carbon 29er HT....BUT there are times I like to thrash through anything so my 7" travel 29er rules.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

IMO, if your going to mtb a lot, you 'should' have 2 mtb's. One FS and one HT. When you say that your a one bike kind of guy, that is limiting the trails that you ride on if your just going to ride a HT. This of course is dependant upon the trails in your area.

I went from FS to a carbon HT a few years ago thinking that I would slow down a bit due to age (54 now) and reduce injury risk, but it is hard for me to slow down a lot on a mtb. I also found that although I could ride some of the chunky DH stuff, It was a really hard ride.

So earlier this year I got a 26" Blur LTc which pretty much takes on all of the chunky trails that I ride in N. Cal. It is on the heavy side at 29.2 lbs, but it's really fun on the DH's.

I use the HT on long touring type of mtb rides, like 25-30+ miles, trails that I can link together that are not overly technical. The HT is around 23.5 lbs and much easier to climb and is not too fatiguing on long days.

Save your $$$ and have them both...


----------



## iowastate89 (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice range of opinions out here! Let me ask for one more.. I am late 40's, and last year suffered some low back pinched nerve (due to degeneration issues in the spine) that had me in the bed for a month or so. That was not biking related at all on the immediate cause.. That said, have recovered and am looking to put some serious $ (for me) into a bike that will last much longer and perform better than the sub-1k's that I've ridden for years.

I've narrowed down to a Kona line (great LBD), either a Honza CR Trail (HT) or for 1k more a Hei Hei DL (FSP). Mix of 50% road and 50% XC with fairly groomed roots/rocks, no jumps at all.

I've been flipping between these two for days now, if anyone can push me over to either side I'd appreciate it


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

EndoanaJones said:


> Cirrus Bodyfloat seatpost (or some other) might be a good middle ground? I had a hardtail w a Thudbuster post before getting a full suspension bike. I'd still kinda like to have a hardtail too for gravel riding.


The Cirrus Bodyfloat is way better than the Thudbuster, imo. I have one on both my gravel bike and my XC hardtail. But my trail bike is a FS with a dropper. Yes, I have too many bikes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Being the OP and having just spent the weekend in Sun Valley/Stanley - I'm thinking the FS is the way to go. I saw a few guys on hard tails but was glad I was on the Rumblefish when things pointed down. Rode Fisher Cr/Williams Cr and Redfish Trail over to Decker Flats. For those that are familiar, Fisher/ Williams is a pretty buff, fast 18 mile loop. 9 miles of easy climbing (except the last mile) then one of the best downhills ever. The RF trail has a bunch of baby heads and junk - typical of less travel trails around there ~ 16 miles w/ singletrack and fire roads. I think I would have really been hurting on a hardtail. My latest thought is to go with a Top Fuel 8 - little less suspension but still enough to take the edge off of the rough stuff while still being an efficient climber and overall fast rig.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll weigh in....if you're definitely wanting to stick with one mtb, I'd go with a short travel (4-5") FS model. A good balance of plushness and pedaling efficiency.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

All of my bikes are HT. I am even converting both of my bikepacking rigs to rigid forks.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Heck no...

I ride rigid SS the most, hard tail somewhat less of the time and my full suspension bike rarely.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

FS can involve a lot of work and expense over time, and for very little real benefit, depending on how and where you ride. The current trend of simply substituting fatter softer tires for active suspension makes a lot of sense to many of us. I personally am through with high maintenance bikes after riding suspension for 26 years, so the simpler the better and it's more fun too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Don't think you're crazy at all, a good grab and go hardtail should be part of everyone's quiver IMO. Love mine, and the advances in geo/tech these days allows for a super capable rig.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> After a recent HT build I can confirm that, "hardtails are more fun" is entirely dependant on terrain.


This, totally. You might be able to use the one bike for everything but don't kid yourself that it will be ideal. You'll be compromising somewhere.

My son and I did a route yesterday that involved cycling a walkers trail through a glen. It had the lot. Rocky descents, bog, long grass, fording burns(streams) and yes, you could do it on a hard-tail but the full-sus copes with some of that stuff a lot better.

Only problem is that we had to cycle on the road to get to the glen, then another fourteen miles or so of road and cycle track to get back to the car from the other end of it. Even with the suspension locked out and the tyres pumped up hard, an AM bike with knoblies on is not a fun machine on miles of tarmac.

If you ride mostly tarmac and light trails then I think a hard-tail will be ideal, the right tool for the job. That's what I'd buy. You might miss a full-sus on the really rough stuff but if you don't want two bikes that's too bad. Certainly, if I could only have one bike it would be a hard-tail.


----------



## Friedom (Apr 5, 2016)

IMO, you can't do this question justice without giving a reasonable look at some of the + size bikes. The Stache in particular comes to mind. I picked up a Stache 5 a few months ago after doing a demo day. It was the last bike I rode after the Remedy, Superfly, and I don't even know what else. It's rigid, but aluminum frame, carbon fork and 29+ 3" tires. It's just so fun and light. They nailed the geometry, and I'm having a ton of fun with it - going down black diamonds (yes, they're work, but the huge plush tires roll over things I would have never touched on old bikes) or pulling my daughter in her bicycle trailer on the pavement/easy trails. 
They come as hard tails also. Worth checking out. 

"Good job, guys. "


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Friedom said:


> IMO, you can't do this question justice without giving a reasonable look at some of the + size bikes. The Stache in particular comes to mind. I picked up a Stache 5 a few months ago after doing a demo day. It was the last bike I rode after the Remedy, Superfly, and I don't even know what else. It's rigid, but aluminum frame, carbon fork and 29+ 3" tires. It's just so fun and light. They nailed the geometry, and I'm having a ton of fun with it - going down black diamonds (yes, they're work, but the huge plush tires roll over things I would have never touched on old bikes) or pulling my daughter in her bicycle trailer on the pavement/easy trails.
> They come as hard tails also. Worth checking out.
> 
> "Good job, guys. "


How do those big old tires work on pavement? Do they last or are you burning through a couple sets a season? A big chunk of my miles each year is on the asphalt commuting to work.

The new Trek Fuel EX 7 has caught my attention - not exactly a commuter bike but there's no curb along the what that could not be a potential jump!. I had a Trek 6500 (26" Hardtail) prior to the Rumblefish and while it was fast, it did tend to beat me up on the local trails. That is what keeps flashing in my mind and has me wandering back toward the FS options. As for the 'Treks' that is what the local shop that I like has along with some smaller stuff like Salsa, Haro but Trek is their main line.


----------



## Friedom (Apr 5, 2016)

centershot said:


> How do those big old tires work on pavement? Do they last or are you burning through a couple sets a season? A big chunk of my miles each year is on the asphalt commuting to work.
> 
> The new Trek Fuel EX 7 has caught my attention - not exactly a commuter bike but there's no curb along the what that could not be a potential jump!. I had a Trek 6500 (26" Hardtail) prior to the Rumblefish and while it was fast, it did tend to beat me up on the local trails. That is what keeps flashing in my mind and has me wandering back toward the FS options. As for the 'Treks' that is what the local shop that I like has along with some smaller stuff like Salsa, Haro but Trek is their main line.


Well the 29+ Stache lineup started in 2016, and I'm still in my first season - so I can't speak to longevity except that my chupacabras don't show any sign of wear so far. But I think the answer to this question is relative to the tire you're running anyways. 
Before this, I had a Trek 950 rigid and a 4500 hard tail. The rigid was pretty rough on pavement with road tires. 
But these 29+ tires are in a sort of category of their own. Changes the experience a lot. The low weight of having no suspension as well as low maintenance is nice, but you still have a plush effect from the large tires to make slab more pleasant. And you can dial it in a lot by changing air pressure. And the grip you have is a bit surreal. There are plenty of people who say once they went with fatter tires they couldn't imagine going back. I think I'm in that camp. Yes, you'll have more rolling resistance than super slim road tires, but it sounds like you want trail abilities also, so there is a compromise you'll have to find anyways. 
Salsa and Haro have decent plus size bikes too, and I'd certainly encourage you to try lots of options and see what speaks to you. Just saying give + tires a consideration, they worth giving a shot, and there are a lot of options out now. 
My wife tried my Stache 5 once and loved it so much that we just got her a Stache 7 (prettier, hard tail, slightly better components). I'm still on the fence as so which I prefer, as the rigid is so light.

Hope it's useful information!

"Good job, guys. "


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

what Friedom said. 

I've been riding 29+ for 3.5 years rigid for 2 years plush fork for 1.5 years. I'd never go back to a skinny tired bike. Both my riding buddies got 29+ bike once they saw my fun and my speed levels went way up. FYI I'm 58.


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

*Love my HT's*

I've got two HT's both set up SS, one carbon frame the other steel. That's all I've ridden in the last three years. My FS bikes were just taking up space so I sold them both.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a ht, fs and dh. Different bikes for different types of riding year round. Although I enjoy all three bike. IMHO the fs/am bike is my most versatile bike. 

As a rider, you have to decide what's most important to you; getting there fastest, riding for the longest amount of time, or doing drops and jumps all day.


----------



## thegolfpilot (Apr 14, 2016)

I ride a hard tail a few times a week on a mountain that is probably 95% FS. I pass most riders up and get passed by most of the riders going down. 

I like the hard tail because I think that bobbing butt look is stupid looking. 

Not to say if I found a great deal on a FS I wouldn't give it a try

I'm running a giant talon I bought for $400 used. I replaced wheels, tires, fork , handlebars, and seatpost and now have a solid bike for right around $1400 all in. A similar equipped FS used is upwards of 3k+,


----------



## otb-klunker (Jun 3, 2016)

> One young gun(49)


I can't believe I can still be counted as a young gun! I'll be 50 this year.

Heck no you're not crazy wanting a hardtail. I'm really digressing and I've gone rigid on a frame that I had originally rode as a HT. I'm not advocating that it's a good idea but I'm loving it - my goal is to ride a pretty tough trail that I have rode "clean" when my bike was a HT and is now a rigid.

Enjoy what you ride and ride what you enjoy!


----------



## gerryl (Aug 10, 2014)

Am I crazy wanting a hardtail = no.

It just depends what, how, where you ride. 

I recently purchased a kona process 111 dl. Not because I do not like to ride my commencal meta 29er ht (my bike for the last two years), but because I enjoy riding with my kids!....I just could not keep up on my ht. Went to BC earlier this year and my sons are leading me down crank it up, una moss, blue velvet, etc.....Priceless!

I concur with otb-klunker - enjoy what you ride......and the people you ride with!


----------

